# Laughing so hard I almost fell out of my chair



## Renardk764

So I logged onto my banks web site to get their mobile banking app. Go through the process and look at supported phones. The only Samsung device listed is the Behold 2. I didn't think anyone was still sporting that phone. I had it for about 6 months before sending it back to TMO for my Vibrant. Amazing :_con:


----------

